# Phone Repair



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Lawrence, Kansas

A Kansas farm wife called the local phone company to report her
telephone failed to ring when her friends called - and that on the few
occasions, when it did ring, her dog always moaned right before the
phone rang.

The telephone repairman proceeded to the scene, curious to see this
psychic dog or senile lady. He climbed a telephone pole, hooked in his
test set, and dialed the subscriber's house.

The phone didn't ring right away, but then the dog moaned and the
telephone began to ring.

Climbing down from the pole, the telephone repairman found:

1 . The dog was tied to the telephone system's ground wire with a steel chain and collar.

2. The wire connection to the ground rod was loose.

3. The dog was receiving 90 volts of signaling current when the number was called.

4.. After a couple of jolts, the dog would moan painfully and then begin to urinate.

5. The wet ground would complete the circuit, thus causing the farmer's phone to ring.

Which demonstrates that some problems can be fixed by simply pissing and moaning.

Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, good one!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol::lol:


----------

